#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  Line array zelf bouwen?

## michiel

Is er niemand bij wie het kriebelt om een line arry te ontwikkelen? 

Laatste dagen ben ik het een en ander aan het opzoeken over line arrys. En er is zat info te vinden. Aanleiding was een aantal vragen over line arrys voor hifi. Dan kom je automatisch op de pa uit, want daar is het begonnen. 
Nu ik weet meer over de werking van line arrys heb gelezen denk ik merk ik dat het vrij eenvoudig te ontwikkelen is. Het is net als een gewoon systeem, maar dan met net iets andere regeltjes. En het kost natuurlijk een enorme bak met geld.

Zijn er al ideen om een zelfbouw line arry te maken?? Ik vind het erg interessant en zou er graag meer over willen weten en er ook iets mee doen!

----------


## dokter dB

het heet line [u]array</u>, om te beginnen, en er komt heel erg veel bij kijken. 
De meetsystemen die je er voor nodig hebt, dat zijn systemen die echt voor luidsprekerontwikkeling zijn gemaakt, en die zijn heel erg duur. Je kunt er sferische plots (vert/horiz) mee maken, harmonische vervorming tegen spl uitzetten, isobarische plots, etc 

Alles is afhankelijk van hoeveel kasten je gebruikt en met welke hoeken, dus als je het hoog op orde hebt (moeilijkste punt) moet je ongelooflijk veel metingen gaan doen vanwege ongelooflijk veel variabelen. 
Ik wil je niet ontmoedigen, maar ik zou er niet aan beginnen voor de lol ofzo
Dan is er vooral veel akoestische en natuurkundige kennis nodig. Zelfbouw concepten/luidsprekers zijn al zo oud als de weg naar rome en daarom is het ook prima te doen, omdat er van alles voor te koop is, bekend is en gedaan/geprobeert is .... maar zelfbouw line array niet, dat is echt een heel ander verhaal

----------


## test12

Wat te denken van Line Array geschikt voor dolby surround voor in de auto.

m.v.g. Herman

----------


## - -Niels- -

Lijkt me niet verstandig het te gaan maken...

----------


## dokter dB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door test12_
> 
> Wat te denken van Line Array geschikt voor dolby surround voor in de auto.
> 
> m.v.g. Herman



ja of een line array van auto's, elke dag weer

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## michiel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door dokter dB_
> 
> het heet line [u]array</u>, om te beginnen, en er komt heel erg veel bij kijken. 
> De meetsystemen die je er voor nodig hebt, dat zijn systemen die echt voor luidsprekerontwikkeling zijn gemaakt, en die zijn heel erg duur. Je kunt er sferische plots (vert/horiz) mee maken, harmonische vervorming tegen spl uitzetten, isobarische plots, etc 
> 
> Alles is afhankelijk van hoeveel kasten je gebruikt en met welke hoeken, dus als je het hoog op orde hebt (moeilijkste punt) moet je ongelooflijk veel metingen gaan doen vanwege ongelooflijk veel variabelen. 
> Ik wil je niet ontmoedigen, maar ik zou er niet aan beginnen voor de lol ofzo
> Dan is er vooral veel akoestische en natuurkundige kennis nodig. Zelfbouw concepten/luidsprekers zijn al zo oud als de weg naar rome en daarom is het ook prima te doen, omdat er van alles voor te koop is, bekend is en gedaan/geprobeert is .... maar zelfbouw line array niet, dat is echt een heel ander verhaal



Daarom ook een discussie hier. Om kennis te delen en op te doen. En misschien komt er wel iets uit. Denk maar niet dat ik voor de grap even een line array in elkaar zet. Weet ook wel dat de kosten niet te doen zijn. Maar dat kan na een aantal jaartjes research een heel ander verhaal worden. 

als je geen uitdagingen aan gaat zul je weinig leren. En juist omdat er bij een line array ontzettend veel acoustische kennis komt kijken vind ik het leuk. Ik moet namelijk niet veel van elektro hebben, maar het acoustische deel vind ik zeer interesant! 

Dus om serieus over dergelijke dingen discusieren zal heel veel goed doen, en misschien wel leiden tot een poging om iets dergelijks te ontwerpen.
Ik blijf er bij dat het best te doen is (niet dat we straks met een systeem komen dat de rest op alle fronten verslaat). Allen het financiele gebeuren is de beperkende factor. Maar dit kan mij niet onthouden om er over na te denken.

Ik moet zeggen dat ik niet helemaal duidelijkw as in mijn eerste post. Het gaat me nu eigenlijk alleen om de kennis en de basis van dergelijke systemen. Ik hoef echt niet meteen een plan van aanpak te hebben om binnen een jaar een systeem te hebben. Maar een beetje research uit vrije wil zal een goede basis zijn voor als ik ooit de uitdaging aan ga, ik denk eigenlijk dat die kans vrij groot is. Want ik mag nog heel veel jaartjes in de audio sector mee draaien. 

Meetsystemen wil ik so wie so in de loop der jaren aanschaffen. Dus tegen de tijd dat er iemand hier met een veel belovend concept komt zal er vast wel wat mogelijk zijn. 
En de knappe koppen achter de Vdosc zijn ook gewoon mensen hoor (net als ons)! Dus sluit de mogelijkheid niet uit.


Line arry in de auto?![ :Embarrassment: )][ :Embarrassment: )][ :Embarrassment: )] hahaha, is jouw auto een groene met connexxion erop???
Nee sorry, hier geloof ik echt niet in. ik stond al raar te kijken bij line array's voor in de huiskamer, maar daar is het allemaal nog wel te snappen. Maar de auto... Nee, dit wil er nu echt niet in. :Big Grin: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## Carl

Michiel, heb je er ook aan gedacht dat je ELKE speaker van een line array apart moet versterken EN processen?
Dat is nl. de enige mogelijkheid om te 'sturen' met de afstraling van de array.
Lees het stuk over het geluid bij het huwelijk van PWA & Máxima in de Pro-Audio van 3-2002 nog maar eens aandachtig door!
Alleen maar kasten onderelkaar hangen zonder deze processing is niet zo zinvol vrees ik.
Het lijkt me eerder nadelig dan voordelig door de kamfiltering etc.

Als je er wel aan gedacht hebt, hoe denk je dan over de processing?
De versterking is minder lastig denk ik.

----------


## michiel

Op de eerste plaats wil ik meer over het acoustische deel weten en leren. Dus over processing denk ik nog niet veel. Dat is toch iets wat achteraf moet gebeuren als je kastjes hebt, anders valt er weinig te processen. 

Je hebt wel gelijk dat het erbij hoort. Maar omdat ik me voornamelijk bezig houd met het avoustische deel, zou ik dit soort dingen uitbesteden aan mensen die er verstand van hebben. Maar ik vraag me meteen af waarom al zo moeilijk doen als je nog geen vleugje van een basis te ruiken is. 
Als we gelijk alle moeilijkheden op een hoop gooinen dan zou je niet eens aan een dergelijk project durven beginnen. Fouten maken in het proces dopen we toch wel, en daar leer je alleen van. Als deze fouten niet te veel geld kosten is er geen probleem. 

Ik geloof dat ik er wat makkelijker tegen aan kijk, of jullie doen gewoon moeilijk?! :Wink: [ :Embarrassment: )]

Ben druk bezig allerlei stukken over line array's te lezen. Kan niet alles tegelijk lezen, maar het komt telkens een stukje bij!

----------


## Jag

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Carl_
> 
> Michiel, heb je er ook aan gedacht dat je ELKE speaker van een line array apart moet versterken EN processen?
> Dat is nl. de enige mogelijkheid om te 'sturen' met de afstraling van de array.
> Lees het stuk over het geluid bij het huwelijk van PWA & Máxima in de Pro-Audio van 3-2002 nog maar eens aandachtig door!
> Alleen maar kasten onderelkaar hangen zonder deze processing is niet zo zinvol vrees ik.
> Het lijkt me eerder nadelig dan voordelig door de kamfiltering etc.
> 
> Als je er wel aan gedacht hebt, hoe denk je dan over de processing?
> De versterking is minder lastig denk ik.



Niet dat ik denk dat zelf een line array proberen te bouwen een goed idee is, maar het systeem waar jij het over hebt is niet een normale line array. Voor dat huwlijk in de beurs van Berlage zijn Intellivoxen van Axys gebruikt, een heel cool systeem waarbij idd door aparte processing de afstraalhoek heel precies gemanipuleerd kan worden (openingshoek tot minimaal iets van 5 graden en ook naar boven en onder tilten). Volgens de gast die het gedaan heeft, werkte het echt fantastisch (ze komen regelmatig bij ons over de vloer omdat wij vaak spullen bij hun huren).
Normale line arrays werken volgens mij gewoon "hardwarematig". Door de manier van riggen wordt de afstraling beinvloedt en een beetje meer en minder gain op de verschillende speakers voor een gelijkere spl verdeling. Weet het ook niet helemaal 100% zeker, ben geen line array expert en werk er ook nooit mee (afgezien dan in beperkte mate met Intellivoxen).

----------


## dokter dB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Carl_
> 
> Michiel, heb je er ook aan gedacht dat je ELKE speaker van een line array apart moet versterken EN processen?
> Dat is nl. de enige mogelijkheid om te 'sturen' met de afstraling van de array.
> Lees het stuk over het geluid bij het huwelijk van PWA & Máxima in de Pro-Audio van 3-2002 nog maar eens aandachtig door!
> Alleen maar kasten onderelkaar hangen zonder deze processing is niet zo zinvol vrees ik.
> Het lijkt me eerder nadelig dan voordelig door de kamfiltering etc.
> 
> Als je er wel aan gedacht hebt, hoe denk je dan over de processing?
> De versterking is minder lastig denk ik.



waar jij het over hebt dat is een heel ander systeem dan een standaard line array, bij die array word namelijk gebruik gemaakt van de afstand tussen (full range) drivers om te sturen, in combinatie met FIR filters. Hogere frequenties komen ook meer uit het midden van de zuil. Er is hierover ergens een topic waar ik op had gereageerd, iets met geluid in een museum.....

Bij een concentionele line array kun je sturen afh van hoogte, kolomhoogte, totaal hoek, en arrayopbouw (onderlinge hoeken) en word er in principe NIET apart per kast aangestuurd, alleen soms wel levels.
En kamfiltering word juist tegengegaan door de "ribbon" uitgang van een line array, dwz een line source ipv puntbronnen. zie vdosc adamson etc. dat is een heel ander concept dan het duran target systeem of de duran kerkzuilen.

En verder michiel: als je niks van elektro wil weten houd het op.
Luidsprekers zijn namelijk elektro-akoestisch. Ben zelf betrokken geweest bij de ontwikkeling een line array, nu op de markt (mag geen reklame maken) dus bij mij gaat dat "geen uitdaging aangaan, en vervolgens niks leren" niet op, maar ben het er overigens wel mee eens. Wil je voor de rest niet ontmoedigen en zou zeggen: ga lekker knutselen :Wink:  
Oh ja een meetsysteem wat je nodig zou hebben heet monkey forest, er zijn er maar hooguit 50 (dacht zelfs maar 20) van op de wereld, zie het duitse tijdschrift produktion partner, daarin staan metingen van bijna alle commercieel verkrijgbare line arrays gedaan met dit meetsysteem. De kerel die die metingen doet heeft dat systeem zelf ontwikkeld, en vervolgens verkocht aan bijna alle grote merken op de wereld. Hij is de duitse luidspreker/PA goeroe (Anselm Goertz). Je kunt ook sferische plots/ease parameters etc samenstellen met dit systeem dmv draaiplateaus, en het draait onder dos, heb er vaak mee gemeten, en het is erg ingewikkeld, maar erg goed.
Ik reageerde ik een beetje lakoniek op je stelling om zelf wat te bouwen, omdat je over een bak geld begon, en omdat ik uit je verhaal opmaakte dat je nog niet echt ver gekeken hebt naar waar dat eigenlijk allemaal over gaat.

----------


## nightline

En dan schijnt het nog zo te zijn dat een array net zolang moet zijn als de golf-lengte van de laagste freq. die je er mee wil weergeven.
Ik vermoedt dat de meeste auto's te laag zijn voor zo'n array, en ook de meeste huiskamers.
En waarom een line array in zo'n toepassing, je hoeft immers geen grote groepen mensen over een grote oppervlakte te bereiken.

Groeten

Jack

----------


## michiel

Voor de huiskamer gaat er een heel ander verhaaltje op. Maar het werkt echt wel.

Dingen die je moet weten voor een line array in huis zijn onder anderen de luisterafstand, minimale x over van tweeter. 
Je wilt ervoor zorgen dat je in het near field gebied zit. (3 db afval bij dubbele afstand) 
De lengte aak je gewoon zo lang als mogelijk is. De vloer en het plafond werken dan als spiegel voor de lagere frekwenties, dus je krijgt een oneindige lange array voor de lage tonen. 
Als we uit gaan van een twee weg systeem moeten we zorgen dat de laag sectie hoog genoeg komt. Hoe kleiner de ctc afstand van de drivers, hoe hoger deze komt. Hoe verder men van het systeem af zit, hoe langer de array moet worden voor een hogere grens frekwentie. 
DEze grens frekwentie heeft weer te maken met de tweeters (die kunnen niet op 1200 hz beginnen). 

Tevens worden de reflecties van hoge tonen via de vloer en het plafond minder.

Dus dit is nog niet eens zo moeilijk te vatten. 

En ik zou toch haast denken dat dit de grote basis van het hele concept is.

----------


## dokter dB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door nightline_
> 
> En dan schijnt het nog zo te zijn dat een array net zolang moet zijn als de golf-lengte van de laagste freq. die je er mee wil weergeven.
> Ik vermoedt dat de meeste auto's te laag zijn voor zo'n array, en ook de meeste huiskamers.
> En waarom een line array in zo'n toepassing, je hoeft immers geen grote groepen mensen over een grote oppervlakte te bereiken.
> 
> Groeten
> 
> Jack



Afhankelijk van arrayhoogte verschuift het nearfield/farfield overgangspunt.
En dichtbij een array (dichtbij=kleine afstand in relatie tot de hoogte) is het zowiezo en zooitje/onvoorspelbaar qua afstraling....

dat van die autos was en grapje, ivm topic/openings stelling :Smile: 

In huiskamers is een line source juist te gek, omdat je de reflectie op de vloer en plafond kwijt bent, voor alles wat recht afstraalt (boven 300-400 Hz ofzo, dus stemmengebied en erboven. Er zijn legio voorbeelden van commerciele ribbonluidsprekers, maar ook zelfbouw... 
http://www.geocities.com/ResearchTri...6/riblink.html
het begon al in de jaren 50 al met de elektrostaten van quad.... 
Bij zon ribbon tweeter is het belangrijk dat hij verticaal of heel klein is (5cm ofzo, en bijna geen verticale afstraalversmalling) of dus heel hoog (2M oid, of iig de afstand van zitten tot staan in je huiskamer)

----------


## dokter dB

michiel je was me voor! en dat van die laagspiegels is idd een bijkomend groot voordeel.... maar nearfield haal je voor het hoog altijd in de huiskamer maar, voor het gerichte deel van het mid word het moeilijk, dus je krijgt een scheve karakteristiek (afh van de luisterafstand) maar die kun je natuurlijk compenseren, en zodra je uit de linesource komt met het laag (omnigebied) gaat die spiegel weer op, dat overgangspunt zal altijd ergens tussen 100 en 400 Hz liggen...

----------


## karelg

Heb gisteren eens geëxperimenteerd met 16 25mm dome tweeters. Aangezien die met een neodimium magneet voorzien zijn, kon ik de ctc afstand op 4.5cm leggen. De tweeters waren in serie-parallel geschakeld zodat ik aan een impedantie van 4ohm kwam. 
Dan heb ik de tweeters horizontaal gemonteerd en gepowered met 30W vanaf 1k (normaal x-over: 3kHz).
Het resultaat van deze simpele opzet was wel fenomenaal. Op 60 meter had ik een gebied van 5m waar het hoog (&gt;3kHz) echt vééél meer spl haalde. Echt magisch. En dit met 16 "domme" 25mm dome tweeters.

Ik vraag me af als je een 16 x 16 matrix maakt van die tweeters als je dan echt het hoog kunt richten. Ik heb toevallig een stuk of 400 van die tweeters liggen. Dus dat zou wel lukken. Alleen zie ik het niet echt zitten om alle 256 tweeters te solderen en te monteren.

Ga dit eerst een simuleren in akabak denk ik. Kan mij veel soldeerwerk besparen.  :Wink: 

Theoretisch berekend haal ik met 16 dome tweeters gepowered met 500W op 1 meter 125dB.
Niet zo veel zul je zeggen. Maar de -3dB per afstandsverdubbeling geeft op 32meter nog 110dB. Wat ik persoonlijk niet slecht vind voor zo'n compact array'tje. 
Ge nog eens een line-array maken met 8 100mm midrange's. Eens kijken hoe het afstraalgedrag daarvan zal zijn. 

't leven kan toch mooi zijn  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## karelg

Zelf een line-array ontwikkelen is niet simpel. Ik vrees dat vele vele jaren ervaring in akoestiek en performante meet-en simulatietools nodig zijn. 
Het hangt er natuurlijk van af in welke toepassingen je je array wil gebruiken. Een "pseudo" line-array als dynacord cobra lijkt me niet echt moeilijk om maken. (15" Bassreflex, 4 verticaal gealigneerde 4" mid's, 1" hoog driver (3 x 1" voor de far versie)

http://www.dynacord.de/pdf/55_459_download.pdf (kun je die cobra's zonder grille zien)

Het enige probleem zou wel eens de 4" midrange kunnen zijn. Ik ken geen fabrikant die een 4" midrange heeft die voldoende spl haalt.
Voor de Far versie zouden de waveguide's ook wel eens een probleempje kunnen zijn.

----------


## dokter dB

wat dacht je van een opengewerkte 2" compressiedriver, dwz 4" membraan? faseplug eraf en je hebt een 4" dome die erg hard gaat maar niet heel laag, denk tot 600Hz oid.

----------


## dokter dB

en de meyer m1d heeft ook gewoon 1" hifi doompjes, ze leggen het natuurlijk uit als iets anders maar het komt neer op gewoon hifi doompjes. Wat zijn datt voor tweetertjes dan? heb hier zelf die vifaatjes liggen 42mm c.c. afstand..
Als je echt zoiets wil bouwen moet je alleen maar verticaal de hoogte ingaan op een zo klein mogelijke dichtheid, je zou een waveguide kunnen maken door bijv van klei een proto te maken, en vervolgens van kunsthars kleine cylyndrische exitjes te maken met een exit van bijv 1cmx4.2 cm oid. reken maar dat dat best goed werkt. of bijv een manifold met 2 tweeters naar 1, op een exit van 1x4.2cm, en dan tig boven elkaar .....

----------


## dokter dB

maar wel volgens cylindrisch waveguide principe natuurlijk he, elke afstand even lang....

----------

